# Sticky  Some recommended sites for all the new puppy owners



## DanielBMe

There seems to be a lot of new Havanese owners lately. I thought I'd provide a few links for some useful sites that make for educational reading on various topics.

Hope it's helpful!

*Food *

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/how-often-should-i-change-foods.html

http://www.healthyhappydogs.com/APIarticle

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/

*Raw Feeding*
http://www.rawlearning.com/

*Vaccination Protocols*

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM

*Poop Eating*

http://www.pets.ca/articles/dog-eats-poop.htm

*Your New Puppy*

http://www.k9web.com/dog-faqs/new-puppy.html

*Havanes Fanciers*

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/


----------



## Leslie

Great idea, Daniel! Maybe others of us can add sites to this thread that we've found useful, such as:

Havanese ABC's

Havanese Gallery

OFA

Havanese Club of America

The Dog Food Project

Pet Edge

King Wholesale Pet Supplies

Show Dog Store


----------



## Lina

Colours of the Rainbow - this is a subset of the Havanese ABC's Leslie posted above, but I think deserves its own link.


----------



## Leslie

Lina said:


> Colours of the Rainbow - this is a subset of the Havanese ABC's Leslie posted above, but I think deserves its own link.


Carolina~ Thanks for pointing folks to that particular part of the site. Suzanne has so much good info on her site (the colors, trying to determine adult sizes of puppies, toys to make, breed info, activities, etc., etc.) rather than trying to pick which links to post, I decided to just list the main page, figuring folks would go there and get totally lost in all things Havanese :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri

This is a great idea, you guys! Why keep reinventing the wheel, if the topics have already been pretty well covered. We just need to let people know about these links, and also about the search option. I'm not so computer literate, never been part of a Forum, and didn't know about it or how to use it. I use it often, now.


----------



## DanielBMe

What we really need to do is get a sticky.


----------



## Sheri

How about a "sticky" (not sure what that is on a computer...) that shows up on the Home page, easily visible, that shows these links and mentions the Search option, too? I know when I first got on I devoured the Home page, but didn't have a clue about going elsewhere, or how to do it.


----------



## Petaluna

awesome, thank you. Yes, please sticky. I bookmarked this, but I have probably 300 bookmarks in my "pets" folder and I'm likely to not find my way back here.


----------



## Tom King

Not a link but Pam is recommending this book for new puppy people. She just ordered a bunch since Amazon has them for 5 bucks. In spite of the title it's not a Cesar Milan book.

Amazon.com: Puppy Whisperer: A Compassionate, Non Violent Guide to Early Training and Care: Paul Owens, Terence Cranendonk, Norma Eckroate: Books


----------



## davetgabby

the best site I have found is http://dogstardaily.com/


----------



## marjrc

Daniel, PM Melissa and Dawna as they will be the ones to make this thread a sticky. There was already one like this somewhere, but darned if I can find it! ound:

How about this one to also check out...... interesting sites listed here!

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2221&highlight=websites


----------



## mary z

Hello everyone I'm a new mommy my Maggie will be coming home in 3weeks and iIam so excited! I have begun to prepare for her arrival any tips?


----------



## marjrc

Hi Mary, welcome.  If you have specific questions, or just want some general tips, please post a new thread in the forum pertaining to the subject. (Perhaps in the "Puppy Area" or the "Health,.. " or maybe in the "Training" forum).

This thread is a "sticky", which means it will always show at the top of the page when people check out the General Discussion forum and contains links for websites that can help anyone looking for help. 

Your question is just going to get lost in the shuffle, Mary, so best to start a new thread or look for threads that might be of interest to you.  Thanks, hon!


----------



## kelrobin

Hi Mary :welcome: and congratulations on our new puppy Maggie!

There is tons of advice and tips on the site. It's helpful to start your own post with questions you might have as well as info about your puppy, your setting and lifestyle, etc. The best thing is that everyone on here is so friendly and helpful, and we all love the anticipation of a new puppy! 

There are lots of wonderful ideas such as bringing home a blanket or piece of material that smells like Maggie's mom, using a ticking clock nearby the crate if she cries, and having her sleep in your room at first to feel close to you.

We also all have a disease called IWAP (I WANT A PUPPY) which reminds us that many of ours are all grown, so we are obsessed with looking at puppy photos! You will be bugged in a cute way to show many many puppy photos!


----------



## marjrc

Sites -----------

*Crate training:*

http://www.inch.com/~dogs/cratetraining.html

http://www.pets.ca/articles/article-cratetrain.htm

*Your new Havanese puppy:*

http://www.havanese.ca/Your_new_puppy.htm


----------



## davetgabby

mary z said:


> Hello everyone I'm a new mommy my Maggie will be coming home in 3weeks and iIam so excited! I have begun to prepare for her arrival any tips?


here's my favorite recommendation for new owners. http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf


----------



## Carefulove

Neat. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chere

Just a quick thank you; I am trying to figure out grooming for my two rescue Havenese and discovered the grooming book. Will order it right away. And the other links will be helpful also.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh Lina, I just love the coulors of the rainbow sight and I love to visit rumbaclubhavanese.com site as well!


----------



## Leslie

:bump:


----------



## Beanie

*Thanks for these sites!*

Thanks everyone, because I still need advice on my new pup...


----------



## Evye's Mom

Ditto. Thank you.


----------



## Leslie

:bump2:

Carolyn's thread about being obsessed w/buying things for her puppy made me think of this thread and all the useful sites listed in it.


----------



## cory

All of these links are really helpful. Thank you.


----------



## AramatRaksha

Great links .
Thanks


----------



## tcollins

Thanks for the websites! I found some really good information on training tips that I can do at home with Oliver and it's working!
Having a dog is ALOT of work! It's totally like I had another baby and I am sooooo out of practice! (my kids are 14, 12 and 9)
But it's so cool to come home and have someone excited to see you again! hahaha


----------



## tcollins

btw...I am way into clothes and fashion...
where's the best place to buy really cute clothes for your doggy? Oliver has 2 cute sweaters, but I want to find a little baseball jersey he can wear to my sons games!


----------



## Cheryls

:bump2:


----------



## MBornadams

*Great Posts From Everyone!*

OMGoodness! Thank you so much for all this great information...as we search for a new Havanese puppy. I was wondering what to feed it. My children have food allergies, so I know what it's like to have to read labels all the time.

Once you get a new puppy from a breeder...would the breeder recommend what to feed your new pup? And if I didn't agree..then I guess I could slowly mix what they suggested to what I want to introduce, right?

Any brands/suggestions that you have had great experience with?

Have a great week!

~~Marie


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome, yeah I have visited every dog site of any significance and the best for learning is Dog Star Daily. All qualified trainers do the blogs there.


----------



## lise

Thank you for all this info. What a wealth of information


----------



## Caroline

Great links- thanks all!
I echo the value of _The Puppy Whisperer_. (not Cesar Milan). I bought it when Maxie was a puppy, after losing my 16 yo dog- I was a little out of practice with puppies!


----------



## Sharonefinkel

Thank you!! Great information!


----------



## pihler

I am a new Havanese owner. My pup comes home January 14th. These sites are great. Thanks for posting them. Very helpful!!


----------



## krandall

:welcome:


----------



## Chere

Enjoy your new puppy; I was just curled up with Jesse James and Shadow this morning and thinking how great it has been to have them around for the last five Christmases.


----------



## KSmith

I know this is a very old thread, but I'm sure new Havanese owners still come here. There are a few things I had to learn the hard way.
1) Havanese are easy to spoil, so never give them human food or table scraps. Once they get a taste of it, there is no going back.
2) Buy health insurance when they are young. That would have saved us over $10,000.
3) Don't get lazy with brushing. Make it a regular routine.


----------



## krandall

I agree with insurance and regular grooming. I see nothing wrong with feeding appropriate “human“ foods. All the foods I feed our dogs are human quality, so there is no difference. Maybe if alll you are feeding your dog is low quality, it’s time to reconsider!


----------



## mudpuppymama

There is nothing wrong with table scraps. I do not feed commercial dog food at all. However, if you feed scraps FROM THE TABLE, you may create a little beggar.


----------



## krandall

mudpuppymama said:


> There is nothing wrong with table scraps. I do not feed commercial dog food at all. However, if you feed scraps FROM THE TABLE, you may create a little beggar.


And most important… Don’t let your other half sneak them to your dogs under the table without you knowing!


----------



## mudpuppymama

krandall said:


> And most important… Don’t let your other half sneak them to your dogs under the table without you knowing!


Definitely good to be on the same page with the others in the family!

I typically groom Mia around dinner time while my husband is making dinner preparations. Sometimes Mia would become distracted during grooming and anxious to get down. I discovered my husband was creating a pre dinner dog treat extravaganza such as putting meat blood juice on a plate sprinkled with tiny pieces of meat. All this while I am trying to groom and giving grooming treats that I have carefully measured as part of their daily food allowance. Well obviously the extravaganza was higher value AND (as anyone with multiple dogs knows) there was the fear the yorkie might get something that she wouldn’t. Anyway…grooming session over!

Nothing like giving high value treats for grooming while the husband is giving HIGHER value treats in the next room that they don’t have to do anything for!


----------



## krandall

mudpuppymama said:


> Definitely good to be on the same page with the others in the family!
> 
> I typically groom Mia around dinner time while my husband is making dinner preparations. Sometimes Mia would become distracted during grooming and anxious to get down. I discovered my husband was creating a pre dinner dog treat extravaganza such as putting meat blood juice on a plate sprinkled with tiny pieces of meat. All this while I am trying to groom and giving grooming treats that I have carefully measured as part of their daily food allowance. Well obviously the extravaganza was higher value AND (as anyone with multiple dogs knows) there was the fear the yorkie might get something that she wouldn’t. Anyway…grooming session over!
> 
> Nothing like giving high value treats for grooming while the husband is giving HIGHER value treats in the next room that they don’t have to do anything for!


FOMO!!!

When Kodi was about three years old, Dave and I were sitting at dinner one night, and Kodi was sitting there begging…yet again. I said, “I just don’t get it. This dog is SO well trained In every other way. He has NEVER been fed from the table. Yet night after night, he sits here and begs!!!” …as Dave slowly slid under the table with a red face… turned out that Kodi was only fed from the table when I wasn’t LOOKING!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama

krandall said:


> FOMO!!!
> 
> When Kodi was about three years old, Dave and I were sitting at dinner one night, and Kodi was sitting there begging…yet again. I said, “I just don’t get it. This dog is SO well trained In every other way. He has NEVER been fed from the table. Yet night after night, he sits here and begs!!!” …as Dave slowly slid under the table with a red face… turned out that Kodi was only fed from the table when I wasn’t LOOKING!!!


Ha! That is funny. Well I have to confess my husband and I are both guilty of this! Another one of my wish I had known better things. After we finished eating, we would give each dog a small tidbit of our food while still sitting at the table. This actually did not seem to result in begging until several years later!!! Then Mia would wine if she thought it was time for her tidbit! So I actually had a part in developing this bad behavior. The interesting thing is…my yorkie never begged once. Although Mia didn’t for a long time, she finally did. So I am guilty too!


----------



## krandall

mudpuppymama said:


> Ha! That is funny. Well I have to confess my husband and I are both guilty of this! Another one of my wish I had known better things. After we finished eating, we would give each dog a small tidbit of our food while still sitting at the table. This actually did not seem to result in begging until several years later!!! Then Mia would wine if she thought it was time for her tidbit! So I actually had a part in developing this bad behavior. The interesting thing is…my yorkie never begged once. Although Mia didn’t for a long time, she finally did. So I am guilty too!


We give the dogs vegetables AFTER we eat, IN THEIR OWN DISHES and IN THEIR CRATES. Kodi STILL whines around us if we linger too long at the table after we finish eating. The others have better manners! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama

krandall said:


> We give the dogs vegetables AFTER we eat, IN THEIR OWN DISHES and IN THEIR CRATES. Kodi STILL whines around us if we linger too long at the table after we finish eating. The others have better manners! LOL!


We have tried that too! Mia acts just like Kodi! However, it is not all the time but often enough to be an aggravation. The yorkie is patient and never says a word. Is there something called “first dog syndrome”? I know I have “first dog blunder” syndrome!


----------



## krandall

mudpuppymama said:


> We have tried that too! Mia acts just like Kodi! However, it is not all the time but often enough to be an aggravation. The yorkie is patient and never says a word. Is there something called “first dog syndrome”? I know I have “first dog blunder” syndrome!


We certainly made ALL the “first dog mistakes” on Kodi! LOL! Fortunately, Havanese , in general, are very forgiving “first dogs”. And Kodi was an AMAZING first dog in terms of what he was able to accomplish with a first time handler. …But it didn’t save him from being a spoiled rotten first child! LOL!


----------



## mudpuppymama

krandall said:


> We certainly made ALL the “first dog mistakes” on Kodi! LOL! Fortunately, Havanese , in general, are very forgiving “first dogs”. And Kodi was an AMAZING first dog in terms of what he was able to accomplish with a first time handler. …But it didn’t save him from being a spoiled rotten first child! LOL!


Yes…same here. I think my dogs turned out pretty well in spite of my mistakes. They are not perfect but I wouldn’t have them any other way. I enjoy Mia’s zealousness for food. No pickiness here! Perhaps her eager whining is partially due to her love of food. The yorkie loves food too but Mia seems to have a greater love of it and the thought of food gets her very excited.


----------



## josaphlara

Thanks Daniel! It was a great help. I just checked those websites now


----------



## ChloesMom

mary z said:


> Hello everyone I'm a new mommy my Maggie will be coming home in 3weeks and iIam so excited! I have begun to prepare for her arrival any tips?


I used their *free puppy kit* and it was awesome! I followed their schedule to a tee. I never even had to use pee pads. I had them but Chloe never needed them. It made crate training a breeze too. How to Train a Dream Dog - Online Puppy Training

I also used the free *Pupford 30 Day Perfect Pup* and got the basics down. It was easy to follow and I love their other training courses too. They also have great treats.





Pupford Academy | Online Dog Training Courses | Pupford


Looking to train the dogs of your dreams? Pupford Academy gives you access to premium dog training courses, material and more. Get started and improve behavior now!




pupford.com


----------

